# Wanted OOP Chaos champion



## Minigiant (Mar 15, 2008)

Hi im looking for as many as possible of one particular type of OOP Chaos champion










Im willing to trade or buy, please PM me if you can help


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

wow thats a blast from the past, havent seen him in many a year, god luck with your search.


----------

